# Wago 750-880 Im Heimnetz anbinden.



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (14 November 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe vor meinen WAGO Controller 750-880 in meinem Heimnetz anzuschließen. d.h. ich möchte diesen an meine Fritzbox anschließen und über jeden X-Beliebigen Computer, der an diesem Router angeschlossen ist programmieren.
Ich habe dem Controller über meinen Router eine Feste IP gegeben (gleich mit der IP des Controllers über ETHERNET-SETTINGS)

Mein Problem ist nun, wenn ich ' http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/plc/webvisu.htm ' im Explorer eingebe kommt die Fehlermeldung: 404 FORBIDDEN
Er weiß also das ein Controller da ist, kann diesen nur nicht öffnen.
Eine Visu ist auf dem Controller drauf, Bootprojekt wurde auch erzeugt, Quellcode wurde auch geladen.

Kommuninationsparameter sind auch alle richtig.

Funktion, wenn ich den Computer direkt über LAN verbinde funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Hintergrund meines Vorhabens:
Ich möchte die Visu des Controllers über jedes Gerät im Netzwerk aufrufen und die Visu damit steuern können.

Der Router befindet sich im Netzwerk (Normales Hausnetzwerk mit einer 50k Leitung) da soll er auch bleiben, wenn das möglich ist.

Was mache ich Falsch? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
xXScOrPiON96Xx


----------



## Player-Ben (15 November 2016)

Das ist ein Problem deiner Fritzbox. Ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher, aber das Problem könnte sein, dass die Fritzbox dynmaische IPs vergibt und Du aber statische benötigst. D.H. Du musst Dein Heimnetz auf statische IPS umstellen, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Tiktal (15 November 2016)

Oder dein Explorer bzw. Virenprogramm hat ein Problem mit der JAVA-Umgebung der Visualisierung....

Gruß

Onno

P.S.: hättest auch in den alten Thread fragen können...


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 November 2016)

Hm, ich weiß, dass bei der ABB AC500 nicht Port 80 sondern Port 8080 für die Webvisu als Standard genommen wurde. Versuch es mal mit "http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:8080/plc/webvisu.htm", vielleicht hilft das. Ansonsten musst Du mal in der Konfiguration nachsehen, welcher Port dort eingestellt ist. Außerdem meine ich mich duster zu erinnern, dass hier einige im Forum Java-Probleme beim Zugriff auf die Web-Visu hatten.

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (15 November 2016)

auf arbeit haben wir das ja alles gemacht nur halt nicht über das netzwerk.

und das ist gerade meine herrausforderung.. selbst so touchpanel haben wir programmiert (gibt es ja von Wago viele verschiedene typen bsp. WebPanel, TargetPanel, VisuPanel, etc...)
und alles eigentlich ganz gut machbar gewesen.. 

aber das hier mit dem netzwerk konnten wir nicht machen, wegen dem Firmenserver, der blockiert sowas.. bzw gibts da IT-Probleme..

desshalb habe ich mich an dieses Forum gewendet


----------



## KingHelmer (17 November 2016)

Hi Scorpion,

ich meine, dass diese Meldung auch kommt, wenn man in den Zielsystemeinstellungen die Webvisu nicht aktiviert hat.



Schau mal da nach....


Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## Accused (17 November 2016)

Benutze bitte den alten Internet Explorer von Microsoft um eine Verbindung zur WebVisu von Wago herzustellen. Alle anderen Browser funktionieren nicht mehr.


----------



## KingHelmer (17 November 2016)

Wie oben geschrieben, Firefox funktionieren schon, man muss die Funktion nur freischalten. Bei Chrome funktioniert es glaube ich wirklich gar nicht mehr.


----------



## xXScOrPiON96Xx (17 November 2016)

habs ja alles hinbekommen, nur die WebVisu in den Browsern Funktiobiert nicht 
also ich weigere mich die Internet Explorer zu verwenden..
Ich habe das zwar mit dem Firefox so hin bekommen, dass ich die Visu sehe.. nur kann ich die Visu nicht verwenden..
dazu verlangt der auch immerzu ein Benutzername und passwort.. aber habe gelesen, das das wohl an der JAVA version liegt, jedoch habe ich mal nach der neuesten gesucht und installiert, bei den einstellungen bei den sicherheitsstufen habe ich den link meiner visu auch freigeschalten, jedoch funktioniert das nicht..
funktioniert alles nur über die WAGO WebVisu App..

villt hat ja der ei  oder andere noch nen tipp parat, den ich noch probieren kann..

Gruß


----------

